# Mandala's Satori



## k0rps (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey everybody, thanks for coming by and checking out my garden. I've decided to try Mandala's Satori this cycle. I have read many great things about Mandala, especially about their Satori! Looking to find a nice female to clone (SOG), male to pollinate, and thinking about inbreeding.. Any questions, tips, or tricks please leave a comment, otherwise enjoy the ride! :icon_smile: 

Strain: Mandala's Satori
Lights: CFLs for now, then 600 watt HPS
Medium: 2 in coco, 1 in soil (Amazon Bloom by Earthjuice)
Nutes: Canna Coco A & B, rhizo, maxi-cal, Ro water
How old: about 3 weeks


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2012)

It is a great strain, a joy to grow a bigger joy to smoke. Enjoy the ride and Green Mojo to you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 29, 2012)

Satori is probably my favorite strain.  I think you are going to really like her.  Watch your nutes.  Mandala strains are quite efficient in their nutrient uptake.  There seem to be a few of us that have some Satori about the same age.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 29, 2012)

Will be ordering when the promo starts, can't wait to get her growing!!


----------



## k0rps (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the Mojo, Rose!  Already this strain is a beauty. There is something about this strain that has already captured my interest. All day I keep an eye on them to see their new growth. :watchplant:

THG, have you ever inbreeded this strain? I was looking to find a male and pollinate a female satori with the intention of having many Satori to grow in the future. What do you think? 
The Satori in the soil mix, I believe, is suffering from nute burn. The soil comes packed full of different organic nutrients, but was a little too strong on the seedling. She has slow growth compared to the Satori in coco/perlite mix, but still kickin! :batman:

Roddy, which promo are you talking about? This plant is nice to have around, you wont be disappointed. :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 29, 2012)

IMO, seedlings should be started with no nutes at all.  Have you read Mandala's germination guide?  If not, it is recommended reading.

No, I have not made any seeds--I generally leave that to the experts.  However, if I get a male, I am going to collect some pollen and cross it back with a Dynamite x Satori cross I got from a buddy a few years ago.  I generally just clone my plants.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 29, 2012)

Here are my Satori, hope you dont mind me tossing a few pics up, they are looking good at a little over a month old.


----------



## k0rps (Feb 29, 2012)

I've read a few of Mandala's guides. You're right, the seedling should have been grown a bit longer in the rockwool cube before putting it into soil. I was anxious to get the plant into a pot. I'm doing a side by side experiment between soil and coco. Coco by far exceeds soil, at least in this stage. 

I don't mind taking a gander at your plants  
Very nice grow, Dman. They're looking healthy!
Green Mojo to you.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful, green, well developed Satori -- congrats --I would get that electrical strip up off the floor though -- pretty dangerous all exposed like that... JMO

Peace


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are some beautiful plants. They look like a 50/50 blend of sat/ind, at least in the veg form. I love the structure and color. My Blue Mystic start out looking very similar.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

I almost lost mine.  I was out of town for 5 days and they ran out of water.  I came home to find them all wilty and bent over...it happens sometimes.  I have 3 plants about the same age as dmans vegging in a 5 gal tote together.  I trimmed off that which I deemed wouldn't recover.  They are looking a little better today and I believe that they are going to recover.

One of the things I have found with Satori is that while they like their ppms lower, they drink up nute solution faster than most of my other strains.


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 1, 2012)

Well ... It is a very good sativa ... But it looks like a very late finisher ... The 3 Satori that i had went 11 weeks flowering ( plus two weeks when changing to 12/12 ) and i guess that they could take a little more.

Because of this i think that i will not keep mine. Too many weeks for my taste. But waiting for the cure to see the magic happens ... And perhaps my opinion will change :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2012)

I have four clones, one big girl in flowering, and one in veg. I don't want to ever run out of satori again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Well ... It is a very good sativa ... But it looks like a very late finisher ... The 3 Satori that i had went 11 weeks flowering ( plus two weeks when changing to 12/12 ) and i guess that they could take a little more.
> 
> Because of this i think that i will not keep mine. Too many weeks for my taste. But waiting for the cure to see the magic happens ... And perhaps my opinion will change :hubba:



BHO, I believe this is because your plants are not sexually mature before you switch them to 12/12--they simply have to reach a certain level of maturity before they will flower regardless of when you switch them.  Mine generally go 9-10 weeks.  I've grown this strain for a long time and I have never had to take one out 11 weeks to get it to finish.

Rosebud, I'm with you.  Satori is without a doubt one of my favorite strains.  I have one that is at 9 weeks today.  I took one of the big colas and trimmed it last night.  I will probably take a week to trim this, just doing a little at a time.


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 1, 2012)

THG - As you know i count the weeks since i see some pistils. I'm very happy with Satori don't think that i'm not. But i don't know. I have her and i will run some clones of her after the SuperSkunk and perhaps things will be different that time. Also you can have a quickier finisher then i. Awesome buds THG.

Green Mojo k0prs. Looking good.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful! I take mine at about 63 day. Enjoy.

Did I mention I have Satori seeds too? sounds kinda obsessive huh?


----------



## k0rps (Mar 1, 2012)

I've seen my plants like that too, THG. Its a heart wrencher, but they seem to bounce right back up after a nice gulp of water. Wow, big plants! I aspire to one day grow as big as you..
I've been keeping my levels around .65 mS, feeding by hand with small cup once a day.

Rosebud, if there is one thing I've have learned in the short time I have been growing, is that this hobby quickly turns into a life's passion. The best feeling is harvesting your crop but also having seeds to experiment with. "Hello, my name is k0rps, and I'm addicted to growing pot." :farm:

Thanks BHO, your plants are looking nice and fat! I see all these pictures of Satori with huge colas. Is this what I should be expecting?? :icon_smile:
I really think those flowers are truly amazing though. 

My imagination takes me away with smells of a lemony grass field, dancing freely in the warm breeze. A sticky resin that catches my eye reflecting a sensual sun. While in this daze, I find myself comforted by the drifting world of Satori. Ahh, life is good. :holysheep: 


The Satori were transplanted yesterday into 6" square containers. They were placed into a coco/perlite/mykos mix. There is a distinct difference between two of the Satori I have. Has anyone else experienced this difference in their seedlings? 

Satori


K0rpus


Loopsi


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Everytime I plant a 5 pack of like strain. It's phenotypic drift between both parent plants...From what I've read on the Satori, there's one pheno that's spear like shaped buds and a punchier indica pheno with fuller rounder nugs. Could be more, how bout you, THG, how many pheno's have you seen/grown?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 1, 2012)

I got 3 very different phenos off the Satori (pics in the grow journal), however the smoke from each seems consistent.  Not one I'd do again from without aiming towards cuttings of the midget bush pheno.

Reminds me to update that journal - so far I've got 3 seeds from my bush baby's momentary encounter with a Satori male!


----------



## Irish (Mar 2, 2012)

looks good korps...that last baby looks hungry?

i force flower everything i grow at four weeks veg, and an eight/nine week flower. veg plants are usually around 4-6 nodes when i flip them. been doing it that same way for five years. 

mojo for the babies...

(thg, rocking those tubs!)


----------



## k0rps (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay, so it's just different pheno-types from both parents presenting themselves.. I thought that Satori was an F1 hybrid? I was reading f1s usually have uniform growth. Either way, I'm happy I get to experiment with the different phenotype.

Nice tall plants, SSSC. I love the purple hiding in the bud. Let me know how the seeds turn out and what kind of results you would get from the inbreed.

Thanks, Irish. I placed the last one in Amazon Bloom soil, which is packed full of nutes able to feed the plant for a while. I'm thinking the ph is off, maybe its roots aren't able to take in any of the nutes. Nice, sounds like you've got your system dialed in. I've only been at this for about a year now. 

Welcome Runby, Satori is a beautiful plant. Fast growth, healthy root system, catches my eye each time I look over.


----------



## k0rps (Mar 6, 2012)

The Satori in coco are thriving, while the baby in soil did not make it. Loopsi started off as a runt and putting it in the high nutrient soil was not a good idea. 'Goodbye, you were a good plant.'

Here's a couple pics.:icon_smile: 

Satori



Korpus


----------



## k0rps (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey everybody  The Satori are now in new pots. Satori #1 has been fimmed and started showing signs of sexing. I believe it is female, I see a pear shape with one hair sticking out. They quickly grew out of the 6" pots. After being transplanted they were showing signs of stress, but they have perked up since today. I am very happy to be growing this strain. *Thank you Mandala* for your good genetics!! 

*After transplant*



Today

*Satori*


*Korpus*


*FEMALE?! *


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't see any sign of sex yet.  Plants are looking great though.


----------



## k0rps (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks THG! 
On the forth picture there is what looks like a pistol coming out of the calyx, right? Or am I just that hopeful?! haha. Have your Satori shown any signs yet?


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 13, 2012)

This thread is getting me ansy to plant my seeds... Trying to hold out another week and a half though. We'll see.. Haha


----------



## Dunge (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 14, 2012)

k0rps said:
			
		

> Thanks THG!
> On the forth picture there is what looks like a pistol coming out of the calyx, right? Or am I just that hopeful?! haha. Have your Satori shown any signs yet?


Looks like a female to me!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe, maybe not.  No alternating nodes and fairly small plants...I just think that they are too young to show sex yet.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 16, 2012)

Im with Ston-loc! I cant WAIT!


----------



## k0rps (Mar 18, 2012)

Satori #1 has started showing female sex. It is in my experience that when topping/fimming the plant, it may stress it to start showing sex. I dont know if it is stress causing the plant to show sex or what, but there are small calyxes with pistols forming near where it has been cut. I took two cuttings of Satori #2, put in the flower room to show sex. 
Satori is a very fast growing plant. It's already showing roots at the bottom of the container. I have kept a couple of the fan leaves out of the way for smaller growth to spruce up. Cuttings of Satori will be taken near the time my current flowers are ready to be harvested. After the tent is clean and the cuttings have taken root, they will be placed into the tent for flowering. Thinking about adding a screen for Scrog, but I'm still contemplating. 

:icon_smile: 



Thanks for stopping by, I wish you all a joyous evening/day. :lama:


----------



## k0rps (Mar 29, 2012)

The girls have grown a lot since I've last posted. It has been decided to put the girls into flowering on 3/24. They have been in the veg cab on a 12/12 cycle since then, but will soon be placed into the flowering tent with a full 600watts hps sun. I'm just waiting for a couple clones to finish flowering. Thanks for stopping by! Happy Growing! :icon_smile: 

*Satori #1(Satori), female*



*Satori #2(Korpus), most likely female*


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 29, 2012)

There looking nice can't wait too see em flowerin


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking mighty green and bushy there korps, great job! Just sowed 6 satori beans today, i cant wait


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 29, 2012)

very nice!!!, i flowered my kush about the same age.. pretty fun


----------



## k0rps (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, Lemon Jack. Welcome 
I cant wait either, it should be a fun ride.  Although, this is my first time growing this strain, I might need a few pointers here and there from all you Satori lovers. I can already tell why this strain is one of ya'lls favorites, it's a top notch plant and quickly became my favorite too.

drfting07, I just got done peeping yours and ston-loc's journal, great start. It's really an awesome strain to watch grow :watchplant: You're gonna have fun. Growing them outdoor should be interesting to watch, they'll probably become monsters outside! I'll be following your journal as it progresses. Green mojo!


----------



## k0rps (Mar 29, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> very nice!!!, i flowered my kush about the same age.. pretty fun


Thank you Bubba. Is that your current multi-kush grow you've flowered at same age? Nice looking buds. :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't you love how healthy and robust the plants are?  Yours are looking lovely..enjoy.


----------



## k0rps (Mar 29, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Don't you love how healthy and robust the plants are?  Yours are looking lovely..enjoy.



I'd have to agree with you, Rose. The leaves are huge! :fly: They truly have great genetics. *Thank you Mandala*!! I have had only a few cycles with plenty of learning still to go. But as far as other strains I've worked with, Satori is by far the healthiest. It outperforms the bagseeds and blackjack, IMHO. Coco is also another variable that helps out the process. Coco Rules!!

Your flowers are looking quite pleasant too, Rose. How does she smell as it gets closer to harvest time?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2012)

It is not an overpowering smell. She is in the room with two stinky plants so they overpower Satori.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 30, 2012)

For those of you with experience, how much yield could one expect from a Satori properly taken care of in a 5 gallon fabric pot under 600W HPS in a 2.5' x 4' growing space? For that matter, what are the yields you guys are currently seeing, and what are your grow space dimensions/lighting?


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

It also depends on how long they veg for, and if the plant has undergone LST/FIM/Top


----------



## k0rps (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey everyone :ciao: 

The Satori have been moved into the tent under the 600 watt hps. The humidity has risen to between 40-50% rh. I turned the fan on a higher speed and switched it to a longer running timer. I am currently feeding them the canna coco line up.


*Pyramid Energy!*



*Into the Ceiling*


*Airstone in Rez*


*All-Star Line-Up*




*A new home*


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Apr 6, 2012)

I get so confused when i see a rez and its not a bubble bucket, do you just keep pre mixed nutes in there with the bubbler and feed them with a cup or something? I let rain water collect in a bucket outside and then mix, or let tap water sit out for a few days in it, i dont understand the benifits other than keeping the water oxygenated, can someone just briefly explain what they are doing with that? lol i feel stupid but until last fall i have always grown outdoors.


----------



## k0rps (Apr 9, 2012)

NCGuerrillaking said:
			
		

> do you just keep pre mixed nutes in there with the bubbler and feed them with a cup or something?



Exactly. I've been filling the rez up with 2 gallons water, then mixing in nutes. 



> ..the benifits other than keeping the water oxygenated



I don't want to have to mix nutes each time I feed, plus the nutes get settled and mixed in the water completely.


----------



## k0rps (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for stopping by to see the Satori :icon_smile: 

There are a couple small holes is some of the fan leaves.. Has anyone experienced this before? Know what it could be? Thanks  

Happy growing, ya'll!

*Satori #1*



*Satori #2*


----------



## k0rps (Apr 23, 2012)

Greetings MP  

Hope everyone had a safe and fun 4/20 celebration.  I got to enjoy the beach and stay the weekend. There's nothing like falling asleep and waking up to the sound of crashing waves. :hubba: 

Today is day 30 for the Satori. They have been moving right along :fly: 

*Satori #1*



*Satori #2*



Happy growing!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2012)

Such pretty girls. Very nice.


----------



## k0rps (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you very much, Roddy and Rosebud! 

Green mojo to you both <3


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 23, 2012)

Mind if I pull up a chair? Lookin' real good k0rps!

AG


----------



## k0rps (Apr 23, 2012)

Sure AG, welcome! Thanks! They're a real pleasure to grow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking absolutely wonderful.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking good KO.


----------



## k0rps (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you, THG. Your grows helped inspire me along the way  

Thanks, powerplanter. Hope all is well with you


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yummmmm....Looking stellar!


----------



## k0rps (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks drfting07! Your Satoris are looking taken care of  I too also have them in the sun for a part of the day, they love it. My favorite is how the sunlight reflects a rainbow sparkle in the trichs.. Ahh, true beauty of nature


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2012)

Do you mean that you are taking them outdoors part of the day and then bringing them back into the room?


----------



## k0rps (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes i am... and play guitar for them too! :guitar: - thought that was a good one to use. 

Is there something I should know about bringing them inside and out?


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 28, 2012)

Bugs.


----------



## k0rps (Apr 29, 2012)

o0o, right. IME, bugs don't bother the plant while in flower. Some plants are actually used as a pest control, according to Mr. Herer. I trust the plant's natural defenses.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2012)

IMO, you are making a big mistake.  Flowering is when plants are most susceptible to bugs, especially spider mites.

Yes, some plants are actually used as pest control, but not mj.  Most plants do not go inside, outside, inside, outside, etc, etc.  What we are talking about is bringing bugs back into your grow room where they can be very difficult to eradicate.


----------



## k0rps (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for your opinion, THG.  Much appreciated



> "Mandala's (strains) are also highly adaptable to any grow environment or system. Plants can be carried outdoor from indoor and vice versa without having to worry about hermaphrodites. One of our priorities is to reduce genetic weaknesses to a minimum and eliminate the nail-biting that can come up in plant care. It's ideal if a strain can deliver quality and quantity with just basic attention."


-Spinning the Wheel

I have trust in the plant and it's ability to fend for itself. :icon_smile:


----------



## k0rps (Apr 30, 2012)

..The Satori are the only two girls in the flower tent.


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 2, 2012)

k0rps, those are some of the greenest, healthiest looking plants I've ever seen. 

Looking at Rosebud's Satori Bud Pic of the Month entry... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60896
...it looks like Satori is a ***** to trim. It looks like there is a pretty high leaf-to-calyx ratio. 

I also noticed The Hemp Goddess likes the "connoisseur" cut...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60492...that HAS to take a while.

Is it as tedious to maincure as it looks?

AG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2012)

Hermying is not the problem we are worried about.  We are worried about you bringing pests back into your grow room.  This is a very real threat.  The first time you have a spider mite infestation, you will be kicking yourself.  The plant cannot defend itself against that and once they are in your room, they can be very hard to get rid of.  We call them "The Borg".


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> k0rps, those are some of the greenest, healthiest looking plants I've ever seen.
> 
> Looking at Rosebud's Satori Bud Pic of the Month entry... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60896
> ...it looks like Satori is a ***** to trim. It looks like there is a pretty high leaf-to-calyx ratio.
> ...



It is easy to trim. Lots easier then buku and TW.


----------



## k0rps (May 3, 2012)

Thanks AG. Haven't had the chance to manicure yet. Mandala claims they're easy to manicure, like Rosebud mentioned. There's plenty of trichs on the smaller leaves, so I imagine just trimming the big fan leaves. Thanks for the input, Rose! 

THG, after much consideration these last few days, I have kept the girls inside the tent.. I haven't been worried about their defense against bugs until you mentioning it. With Mandala's assurance they have high pest resistance, and the fact they produce a pungent smell, I would think mites and others pest steer clear from her. And if she was healthy, the plant's immune system would be able to handle an infestation, fighting it off. These are only my presumptions, relating them to nature and health. You have had more experience with her, so I will take your advise and leave them inside. Thanks again, THG. 

With 40 days in from the switch over to 12/12, I'm passed the half way mark! Just gave em a dose of BioVam, beneficial Mycorrhiza, with their watering this morning.  Here's some pictures for ya :icon_smile: 

*Satori*





*Korpus*






Thanks for stopping by! 
*Happy Growing!*:fly:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, both those presumptions are incorrect.  No strain is _really_ resistant to spider mites.  When I get mites, they chomp on all the girls, my Satoris included.  In addition, it doesn't matter how healthy the plant is, she cannot fight off the ravages of spider mites.  

Plants are looking great.  I would hate for something bad to happen to them when they are so pretty and so promising of a great harvest.


----------



## k0rps (May 11, 2012)

:welcome: 

Here we are at *day 48*. The thick trunk indica pheno has really picked up the pace in flowering. They are both being fed a nute solution of about 0.9 EC with run-off. The EC will continue to lower until the end of next week. They will then be flushed with R/o water. 

*Satori*





*Korpus*





Thank for your opinions, comments, and for stopping by!

Wish you all the best! Green mojo!! :icon_smile:


----------



## k0rps (May 11, 2012)

Also, I have kept them inside the tent and room to ensure no bugs or light stress. Thanks THG for the advice! It's very much appreciated!

Another note, Mandala is a really great seed company. I've had the pleasure of talking to one of their service reps, and she was very friendly and very resourceful. I'm very happy to be growing one of their strains.  If you haven't checked them out yet, DO IT!! I have yet to hear anything 'bad' about them. PLUS land-race genetics for about half the price of other major seed companies.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2012)

They just keep looking better and better.  

I would continue to feed them right up until the end with no flush.  They are going to take at least 9 weeks to finish (maybe 10)--don't starve them when they are busy packing on the trichs.

I have had some kind of Mandala strain in my closet for years and years.


----------



## k0rps (May 12, 2012)

Thank you, THG. 

I was planning on 10 weeks, with r/o water 2 weeks before harvest. Have you noticed any taste difference between flushing and not flushing with Satori? How about feeding them less and less until about 0.3/0.5 EC? 

The safari seeds are next on my list, but have wanted to try beyond the brain also. I hear it's really good. Anyone here ever had experience with it? 

Green mojo to ya'll!


----------



## drfting07 (May 13, 2012)

THG has grown it, and Ston has some going in our east coast west coast satori grow off. Looking forward to seeing another great show korps!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2012)

I have 3 BTB going now, very close to harvest.  Although the description says they should be short tree-like plants, all but 1 of mine was tall and willowy--apparently a different pheno.  BTB is 1/2 Satori, so has requirements similar to Satori.  It has a nice aroma, taste, and high.  

Flushing--About the most I will do is top up with plain water during the last week to 10 days.  I have found no difference in taste between plants flushed and plants not flushed.

Here are a couple of pics of the BTB.  These are in NV's supersoil.


----------



## k0rps (May 14, 2012)

Thanks drft, I'll be looking forward to seeing how big the Satori get outside! 

Nice THG, they look healthy and DANK!  Checked out the soil, and saved it for future reference. 

Even though there are great results growing in coco coir, I'm really thinking about organics more and more. I'd rather have nature do it's own thing than me feeding them ready available nutrients from a bottle. It just makes more sense. Microbes have been around working with plants for who-knows how long, figure they have a closer relationship than I do. 

When I can, I will do an all organic grow using rock powders and microbe teas.


----------



## BryannaKush (May 14, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have 3 BTB going now, very close to harvest.  Although the description says they should be short tree-like plants, all but 1 of mine was tall and willowy--apparently a different pheno.  BTB is 1/2 Satori, so has requirements similar to Satori.  It has a nice aroma, taste, and high.
> 
> Flushing--About the most I will do is top up with plain water during the last week to 10 days.  I have found no difference in taste between plants flushed and plants not flushed.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of the BTB.  These are in NV's supersoil.



Its looking quite nice.


----------



## k0rps (May 29, 2012)

Hey MP! First off, I apologize for my lack of posts here recently. My focus has been all over the place and haven't been able to take the time to update this 'journal'. 

I chopped a Satori down today. :woohoo:  She was at 66 days. Trichs were mostly cloudy with a little amber. This pheno was covered in trichs, but wasn't as developed as the more indica pheno. Although she didn't yield as much as I had first expected(setting unrealistic goals doesnt help  ), her smell and frost covered leaves made up for it. :icon_smile: 

A few things I've learned from growing the sativa pheno in coco:
Keep nutes low
Doesn't drink as much as the indica pheno
Keep lights at safe distance to prevent leaf curl
Responds well to LST
Ripens earlier than indica pheno


*Satori #1*





What's left to ripen



As always, thank you for stopping by! 
May your garden be as green and bountiful as possible!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2012)

Looks great k0rps!  I hope that you enjoy the high as much as I do.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2012)

Your in for a treat! Congrats.


----------



## k0rps (May 30, 2012)

Thank you THG! The high is really uplifting and calming at the same time.  

Thank you Roddy, They're looking mighty fine. Now just to dry/cure it right this time!  

 I'll try keeping them hung up for about a week to dry, then put them in zip-loc bags for a couple weeks(opening periodically), then finish them in air-tight jars. Last time I used paper bags, but hurried through the process probably loosing some taste. A little more patience and grace will be sure to pay off. :heart: 


Rosebud, I'm so excited  to taste the final product! 

Tasted a quick dried flower; it is mighty fine! It brings on a sense of calmness and clear thought stream. Almost like time has slowed down. Being fully present and aware of all the sensations at one time feels very unified. Its feeling like a good bud for healing and spiritual/art work.  Very satisfied of the quick dried bud. Now for some patience on the drying/curing of the other buds. 

Ill take a few shots of Satori #2 tomorrow if anyone's interested. I know I haven't been on here so much, and I was signed up on a couple other sites as well.. But this site seems to have the most down to Earth people. The information here is quality as well as other sites, but there is so much to filter through; its overwhelming! 

Thanks for having me around and for browsing through the journal. Sorry for the rambling lol 

Namaste


----------

